# see kai run? true to size?



## smellyann82 (Feb 6, 2006)

i'm looking at the measurements on the see kai run website. dd is typically an 8.5--many size 9 shoes are still too big. however, it looks like she'd only have 1/4 inch in the size 9 for wiggle room. we're thinking about boots for her. any tips--do they run a bit bigger? or smaller?


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

I love SKR-- but, my dd is a solid 7.5 and the size 8 sandals I got her for summer are way too big (bummer!) She's always had wide/round feet, too- so I was surprised that these were so long as to look almost floppy and i **** don't feel like they fit well enough to not be a tripping hazard. Her size 7 Mary Janes from last fall still seem good though-- perhaps the soft leather has allowed the toes to sretch a little bit, but they don't seem tight. (I had measured her according to SKR website and it said to get an 8, by the way)

I think that the size 9 might be okay for you since you're ordering boots to be worn with socks, which will take up a little room. I definitely wouldn't go up to a 10.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I think they run true to size but they are generously sized, if that makes sense? So a size seven will fit a size seven foot, but there will be more overall room than in another size seven shoe. I think there's supposed to be a lot of wiggle room in there.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

huh. I just ordered some in the 12-18 month size for my just turned one year old last week and they just barely fit him.







I am so bummed! I haven't actually measured his feet though, so maybe they're really big? Not sure, but the shoes are going to have to go back, even though they are the cutest things ever.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I found that they measure extremely wide. Great for a kiddo with wide feet, but for my boy with his very skinny feet, not so much. I bought him a pair of sandals, and they wouldn't stay on until he was starting to outgrow them in length.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

they are generous but i dont know if i would say they run big. i do agree with the poster about the sandals though. she has a 7 in the mjs and they are fine but the same size in the white star sandals her toes always flop out and the strap was so long i had to add velcro to it to keep them on even sometimes. i bought them on sale so i couldnt return them.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

I thought they ran wide but otherwise true with grow room built in. Otherwise, don't order up simply to have room to grow.

Amy


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

They fit wide, and generously.

DS can't wear them because they are so wide.


----------



## jaidymama (Jun 18, 2005)

my ds has a slightly wide foot, and they were a little wider... so if your dc has a true wide foot that would fit well. I also thought that it ran a little long too... It seems like what I ordered fit larger than other shoes in that size... however it could have been the style... we had the sandals..


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

For us, when our DS is just barely a 6, then the SKR seem a bit long. They don't have half sizes, so I think that is what the difference is....then again, these are the only shoes we tend to use. We do have a pair of converse that are a size 6. Those fit fine while he is growing out of his 6 SKR sandles. We are trying to stretch it for a couple of weeks as summer is almost over.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree with the other PPs who said they run wide and are generously cut. I order exactly the size the website recommends based on my daughter's measurements and the shoes always fit great with plenty of room to grow. I would not recommend ordering a size up for growing room. They would probably be huge.


----------



## MamaLuvsMatthew (Aug 20, 2008)

I too agree that they run wide.


----------

